
A seismically induced onshore surge deposit at the KPg boundary, North Dakota - lokedhs
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/03/27/1817407116
======
lokedhs
This is the paper that was previously referred to here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526679)

~~~
eesmith
mlochbaum also gives a summary of this paper at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19547910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19547910)
.

